# RY Model’s EBT Mikado #14



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Judging from the response I got to the single photo I posted in the Large Scale Events forum a few days ago,

(see: http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/view/topics/forumid/13/Default.aspx )
it seems that a lot of people are interested in the pre-production model of Rich Yoder’s EBT Mikado #14.


Sooooo, I thought I’d post the rest of the photos I took of it last Saturday at the “Spring Run” on Ken Molchanow’s _*RGS, South Jersey Division*_ layout in Williamstown, NJ.








































































Hope you enjoyed seeing ‘em.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

That is one most beautiful locomotive and Rich Yoder is to be congratulated on achieving a real dream for the many LS EBT fans. 

I am going to wait for the Accucraft steamer, though, now I have a better idea of what to expect. 

Great photos, too, BTW! 

Graders 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I know someone else said that the green was wrong, but I think it looks good!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the pics. I'll have to convert them to black and white, so I can get past the green. (Mix-up with Pantone colors at the factory, Rich tells me.) I wish I could justify that much money for an electric mouse, as I'd love to support him in his endeavors. Alas, she who has to approve major purchases will allow me to spend that kind of money only once, and for me it will have to be for a live steam version. I was bummed he wasn't at the AZ convention. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a beautiful piece of work!


----------



## carpenter matt (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd love to have one! But Rich would have to right it up as er... um...(cough) construction equipment to afford one.


----------

